# Transformador en Multisim.



## El_emaa (Nov 16, 2007)

Bueno yo lo que queria saber es como poner en multisim 9 un transformador 12+12 o 15+15
porque cuando pongo en place basics-transformadorrmer me salen ts audio 10 to 1 ts audio 100 to 1 y no se como poner uno de 12+12
ojala me puedan ayudar
bueno gracias 
salu2


----------



## El nombre (Nov 19, 2007)

Como el PSpice:
Coloca dos transformadores en serie. Tiro de cabeza, así que puede fallar. Si no lo haces funcionar tiro de apuntes.

Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Nov 19, 2007)

los secundarios en serie el primario en paralelo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2007)

Busca el transformador TS_FMR2 (2 Salidas)

Cuando este emplasado le das al "Ratio" un valor de 0.05454 para cada rama

El ratio sale de dividir la tension de salida por la de entrada (12 / 220 = 0.0545454)


----------



## fazeroval (Jul 29, 2010)

Estoy intentando ensayar transformadores con el Multisim, pero lo que no consigue es saber donde puedo cambiarle la relación de transformación. Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 29, 2010)

fazeroval dijo:
			
		

> Estoy intentando ensayar transformadores con el Multisim, pero lo que no consigue es saber donde puedo cambiarle la relación de transformación. Gracias.



Le das doble click al símbolo del transformador, te aparece la ventana de propiedades, dentro de esta corriges el valor "Razón"
La relación sale de *R = Tensión secundario / Tensión Primario*

*No* todos los modelos de transformador admiten ajustar este valor


----------



## fazeroval (Ago 10, 2010)

Gracias por tu respuesta. 


Pues no consigo hacerlo, porque hago lo que me indicas y no me sale "Razón" por ningún lado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 10, 2010)

Es la tercer pestaña contando de izquierda a derecha.

Los transformadores a los cuales le puedes asignar relación de transformación son los *TS_FMR1, TS_FMR2 y TS_FMR-TAP.*


----------



## fazeroval (Ago 11, 2010)

GRacias compañero, mi versión no es exactamente igual a la que tú tienes, pero he sido capaz de cambiar la relación de transformacion.

El problema que tenía es que el transformador que elegía no me dejaba hacer ese cambio.

Gracias.


----------



## walkirie (Nov 13, 2010)

y si es para un trasformador de 3 salidas *QU*iero +-15?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 13, 2010)

El que yo utilizo en esos casos es el TS_XFRM-TAP, está en el Multisim 10, pero creo recordar que también estaba en el 9.


----------



## derwinduran (Jun 9, 2011)

Buenas tardes, quisiera saber como hago para modificar un transformador en multisim.. yo necesito uno que tenga en el primario 110VAC y en el secundario 24VAC pero tratando de hacer eso en el multisim no lo consigo, alguien me podría explicar como lo hago?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 9, 2011)

Usás el TS_XFlMR1, vas a las propiedades del mismo y variás la relación de vueltas.


----------



## derwinduran (Jun 9, 2011)

listo ya lo  hice muchas gracias.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 10, 2011)

De nada, un gusto.


----------



## mariobros (Abr 13, 2013)

Hola, tengo una pregunta algo tonta. ¿Donde encuentro el transformador con tab central en el multisim 12? ya lo he buscado pero no encuentro el simbolito. Y si me pueden decir como configurar el numero de vueltas, es para simular un inversor de 12DC a 120AC. Solo ponerle el transformador me falta.


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 13, 2013)

En los componentes "Basic", hay uno simple en la familia "BASIC_VIRTUAL" y otro más sofisticado en "RATED_VIRTUAL", de los datos para simularlo sinceramente no se de donde sacarlos, la resistencia la coloqué midiendo un trafo que tenia pero la inductancia de magnetización y de fuga lo desconozco.


----------



## mariobros (Abr 14, 2013)

Nuyel dijo:


> En los componentes "Basic", hay uno simple en la familia "BASIC_VIRTUAL" y otro más sofisticado en "RATED_VIRTUAL", de los datos para simularlo sinceramente no se de donde sacarlos, la resistencia la coloqué midiendo un trafo que tenia pero la inductancia de magnetización y de fuga lo desconozco.



No creo que se me hubiera ocurrido buscar en esa sección el bendito transformador hahaha. Muchísimas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## zaiper9000 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hola, espero me puedan ayudar tengo el programa multisim 11, quiero simular unos circuitos, pero no se como presentar o simular un transformador toroidal? Busco y no lo consigo.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 18, 2014)

Como un transformador normal


----------



## zaiper9000 (Sep 18, 2014)

Scooter dijo:
			
		

> Como un transformador normal



Hola. No afecta la frecuencia de trabajo?


----------



## Scooter (Sep 18, 2014)

Evidentemente, todo afecta en todos los casos.
Dependiendo de cada caso se usa un modelo mas o menos simplificado.


----------



## zaiper9000 (Sep 18, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Es la tercer pestaña contando de izquierda a derecha.
> 
> Los transformadores a los cuales le puedes asignar relación de transformación son los *TS_FMR1, TS_FMR2 y TS_FMR-TAP.*


Hola, Estoy simulando un ladrón de joule, pero no se como simular un transformador toroidal y un proyecto de RF. Hace poco adquiri el NI MUltisim 11, pero busco y nada. Que me recomendaria?. Gracias por leer el mensaje.


----------



## fercon (Jul 21, 2019)

Buenas tardes. En otro orden de ideas, mismo tema, distinta epoca. Tengo este asunto con los transformadores basic del multisim14, no dan continuidad entre sus terminales. Me explico, conecto lampara serie entre terminal 1 y 2 con tierra y no fluye corriente a traves del devanado primario. Debido a esto no logro hacer oscilar la auxiliar de esta atx en seccion de T3 ya que obviamente no fluye la corriente por el dremandor de Q3. Alguien puede decirme como hacer "real" el transformador para hacerlo funcionar? Gracias de antemano


----------

